# Sewage pump sizing



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

I am bidding on a commercial job. They are wanting to add another bathrom because they are moving people over from the other shop. The current bathroom is only a sink, toilet, floor drain and washtub. This is on a sewage ejector pump system running up about 15 Feet and then running horizontal on a down pitch about 100 feet across the building into a 3" drain line. 

They are wanting to add 3 toilets 2 urinals 2 lavs and a floor drain. The toilets would be standard tank style and the urinals would be 1.5 gallon flush valves. 
I did a calculation and am coming up with a 21 gpm pump using a 2" discharge line. 
What size would you use just in case my calculations are wrong. 
Thanks guys. :thumbsup:


----------

